
Show HN: Hrddt – Client-side Reddit thread/post to audio podcast conversion - pascalshexagon
https://hrddt.com
======
Roccan
Beautiful! an option to make use of wavenet api would make this 100w better.

------
samweinberg
this is cool, but needs an audio speed option.

